# Unspillable water bowl?



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

Zeva thinks it's fun to knock over her bowl and me... not so much. She's well on her way to ruining my hardwood floors. I'm not the kind of person to say.. oh well... she's a dog. No, dogs should not be allowed to be destructive. 

She is the messiest drinker EVER. Her bowl is in the crate, attached to the crate and she pulls it off and stills it all over her bed and the bottom of the crate and floor. 

What kind can I get to solve this issue. Is it just cause she's a pup? 

I've seen the wide bottom ones but they're like 20 bucks. I've had the big kind w/ the jug on top for the girls before but I'm worried around her knocking the whole dang thing over and soaking the place.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Can you get a really large non-slip mat to use for now to contain water bowl spills? She's not being destructive, she's being a puppy and that's just what they do.







Water bowls are FUN! Some people have had GREAT luck with stainless steel buckets that secure to the crate with a leash clip.

http://leerburg.com/737.htm

I think there are ways to secure the bottom portion too so the pup has no choice with the bucket. Also, if you can, just put small quantities in the bowls/buckets and keep an eye on the dishes throughout the day so you can refill as necessary.







Ice cubes work wonders, too! Finally, if you are afraid for your floors, $20 is a lot cheaper than repairing rotted floors.







Check online stores like Jeffers Pet and Pet Edge as they sell decent products for a VERY reasonable price.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/products.a...list=&sort=&c=1

Jeffers is having a sale on stainless steel products. There are buckets and a few spill-resistant products.


----------



## FuryanGoddess (Dec 26, 2009)

She's almost out of the crate and we aren't going to bet a bigger one, we just don't have the room. I know water is fun, She seems to really like it and yeah, I fill it up a bit at a time, but sometimes, after she gulps some down its play time and then she tries to lick it off. 

1 pt, that's small... blast... looks like another purchase for our doggie


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Fanta likes to jump into her bowl with both front paws when she is done drinking. so we either give her ice cubes or hold the bowl up to her mouth so she can drink and take it away as soon as she is done.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddess No, dogs should not be allowed to be destructive.


 Puppies don't know that it's destructive...they just play with everything...isn't this the land shark stage?



> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddessShe is the messiest drinker EVER.


 I think that _*MY*_ dogs are the messiest drinkers in the world; River must fill up her bucket of a mouth then drop it across the floor. We put a huge piece of industrial indoor/outdoor rubber backed carpet under the water bowl. Of course, the water bowl in the house tastes better than the ones outside, for some reason. And the self filling water bowls in the bathroom are *<span style="color: #000066">THE BEST</span>*










> Originally Posted By: FuryanGoddessI've seen the wide bottom ones but they're like 20 bucks. I've had the big kind w/ the jug on top for the girls before but I'm worried around her knocking the whole dang thing over and soaking the place.



We had one of those 5 gallon jugs that kept the bowl filled. The pups pulled the jug off, dumped water all over the floor and chewed up the jug. Seems like 20 bucks might not be so bad as saving the hardwood floor


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I moved a water bowl out of the hardwood floor area when Ava was a puppy. Bathrooms, something with tile, or even see if you can get a linoleum remnatnt to put under the bowl....


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a spill-proof water bowl I use for the car when we go on trips. It's called a Buddy Bowl.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine used to knock bowls over all of the time. We went through several of those 5 gallon jug things in a small amount of time because they kept knocking it over. What worked (for us)was...outside we used a 5 gallon + bucket (found in the equine section) and inside we used a washing maching pan (one of the plastic things) so if they spilled it was caught by the pan. We also use a buddy bowl in the car.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Depending upon the pup I would get a chum bowl (the stainless variation of...) the buddy bowl (plastic). Valkyrie would destroy a plastic bowl. She takes the chum bowl apart. I give her water outdoors or in the bath tub. In the tub she uses the bowl as a hockey puck. If I hold it, she still puts her right foot in, takes her right foot out, puts her left foot in.... Then there is the way she drinks, she sticks her chin in the water so that when she pulls it out it drips all over.... The right/left thing and the hockey puck thing will be out grown. I am probably stuck with the dribbles.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use stainless steel buckets and hang them in my crates. They are slightly elevated which seems to help with spilling and discourage Nikon from dropping his toys in. I put them about halfway into the crate, so if there's some dripping, it's generally all on the plastic crate tray before the dog backs out onto the carpet. I have three crates in the den that are all left open when the dogs are out.


----------

